
NASA’s Parker Solar Probe Is Unlocking the Sun’s Mysteries - wglb
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/04/science/nasa-parker-solar-probe-pictures.html
======
wglb
Another article regarging the scientist (for whom the probe is named) who
first theorized, against universal skepticism, about the solar wind:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/10/science/eugene-parker-
sol...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/10/science/eugene-parker-solar-wind-
nasa-probe.html?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article)

------
manyxcxi
National Geographic did a documentary called “Mission to The Sun” on the
launching of this mission that was really interesting. I stumbled across it on
Disney+ of all places, not sure where else it’s available. I would definitely
recommend watching it.

